# Weight Watchers Kati Witt oder Christine Neubauer?



## gorinator (3 Jan. 2013)

Jetzt macht Kati Witt auch Werbung für Weight Watchers. Wer gefällt Euch besser Kati oder Christine Neubauer?
Ich steh eher auf Kati!


----------



## Punisher (3 Jan. 2013)

Kati ist um klassen schärfer


----------



## redfive (3 Jan. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Kati ist um klassen schärfer



So ist das!!!


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Jan. 2013)

Aber eindeutig die Kati!!!


----------



## paule02 (11 März 2013)

die Entscheidung fällt schwer,ich nehm Beide ;-)


----------



## jeff-smart (11 März 2013)

paule02 schrieb:


> die Entscheidung fällt schwer,ich nehm Beide ;-)



Ich auch


----------



## KatDennings (12 März 2013)

Kati ist 10x sympathischer!


----------



## knallhorn (18 März 2013)

Mir gefällt *Kati Witt* besser


----------



## 27dudum (18 März 2013)

Beide sind richtig heiße, reife Frauen, aber ich entscheide mich auch für die geilere Kati.


----------



## jeff-smart (18 März 2013)

27dudum schrieb:


> Beide sind richtig heiße, reife Frauen, aber ich entscheide mich auch für die geilere Kati.



Genau meine Meinung !
Kati ist einfach :drip: :thumbup:


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Kati - war schliesslich auch im Playboy!


----------



## hound815 (19 Apr. 2013)

Kati Witt. Sie ist beinahe 50, und sie sieht immer top aus.


----------



## Ragman (20 Apr. 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> Kati ist um klassen schärfer



Aber um ganz viele Klassen :dancing:


----------



## Undakova (8 Juni 2013)

Witt will win


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Kati natürlich


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

Kati Witt. Sie ist beinahe 50, und sie sieht immer top aus.


----------

